# Disneyland Resort seeking Full Time Tree Worker



## wertreelovers (Sep 9, 2007)

Full-Time Tree Worker

Disneyland® Resort, in Anaheim, California
Requisition Number: 99198

(Local, Southern California applicants sought - NO RELOCATION OFFERED)

Disneyland® Resort has current full-time positions in the Horticulture Department for Tree Workers. Be a part of the “Year of a Million Dreams!” The Disneyland® Resort features two Theme Parks, an entertainment district and three hotels, all within walking distance.


RESPONSIBILITIES:
• Provides day-to-day tree care for the Resort urban forest, under the direction of an Arboricultural Manager
• Ensures Cast Member and Guest safety as well as Guest comfort, and Resort aesthetics
• Ensures that the trees are maintained in keeping with the theme of each area of the Resort

QUALIFICATIONS:
• Minimum 3 to 5 years of experience in Arboriculture including:
• Climbing, pruning, lift operation, planting, cabling, bracing, rigging, removals and ground work including:
• Chipper operation, root excavation, Christmas lighting installation, emergency rescue, training, inventory maintenance, and tree inspection
• Valid California Driver’s License

DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS
• International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) Certified Arborist and/or Western Chapter ISA Certified Tree Worker.
• CPR Certification 

TO APPLY 
Please visit DisneyCareers.com and do a keyword search for "Tree Worker," or paste this URL into the address field of your internet browser: https://disney.recruitmax.com//main/care...t=tree worker

©Disney is an equal opportunity employer. Drawing Creativity from Diversity.


----------



## wertreelovers (Sep 9, 2007)

There is also 2 Horticulture Management jobs posted at Disney. One for Landscaping and the other for IPM. If you would like to see the job description, just click on the link in the previous post and go to "view similar jobs" on the bottom of the page.
If anyone's interested in any of these jobs and would like to know more about them, just send me a message and I'll be happy to share any more info that I can.


----------



## wertreelovers (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello All,

Just curious if this job has peaked anybody's interest. If so, could you reply or if not, is there any feedback you could give to help us out in our hiring search?
I'm thinking there aren't too many Southern California members that look at this site. Am I wrong? If so, if you're looking for work, is there anything that we could do better to peak your interest?

Just wondering.

THanks!


----------



## tree md (Sep 16, 2007)

Not looking for a job in Cali but I thought I'd let you know that the link you provided will not load. Might be why you aren't hearing much.


----------



## joesawer (Sep 16, 2007)

There are several here from South California.
Anyone with the qualifications and capable of the responsibilities you require is probably already very well established in the area they are in and are already making a premium wage or are working for themselves. It will require a bigger premium to lure them in. 
There just are not that many people out there with the abilities and qualifications you seek.
You don't offer relocation. SoCal is a big place. Who wants to commute even from 40 or 50 miles in that traffic. Imo that is not a place that most tree guys would want to commute to.


----------



## clearance (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds kinda Goofy to me.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 17, 2007)

We've all worked for Micky Mouse operations. Its usually the boss that's goofy.

I'm sorry, Wertreelovers. It really was hard to resist.

Please tell us if there are any type of accomodations as with, for instance, your international employees. As Joe says, commute can take the magic out of working at the Magic Kingdom. With an offer of living quarters I believe you could attract some good talent. We have a fair number of Arboristsite members from the southern California region.


----------



## wertreelovers (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry about the link. It changed a bit from a few weeks ago. They now have only a temp Full Time position open that could lead to permanent They also still have the 2 management spots open.

Here's the new link: https://disney.recruitmax.com//main...turnToSearch=1&szWordsToHighlight=tree worker

Also, thanks to all for the feedback and humor. I can understand the commute issue. I myself don't look forward to it. The positions are mainly 3rd shift though, so you miss the traffic at least. 

I sure wish they had housing. I would love to live inside Tarzan's Tree House or the Castle or something. It would probably be pretty noisy though with the Fireworks every night.


----------

